# bathing birds for show



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

What product/technique is given to give a bath for getting ready for shows? Dawn, baby shampoo, horse blueing?

Thanks for the info.

Kim ALbany,Oregon USA


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI THUMPSALLEY, I realy would not use any of the products that you list in your post .There are pigeon bath produces that are sold by the pigeon supply houses Jedds here on the west coast www.jedds.com they have about 7 or 8 bath products I use VANISANBAD 6500A by (vanhee) when I get my birds ready for a show.How many birds are you showing and in what show its a bit early for the show season* ..GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*No soaps*



thumpersalley said:


> What product/technique is given to give a bath for getting ready for shows? Dawn, baby shampoo, horse blueing?
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Kim ALbany,Oregon USA


Detergent will remove any oil from their feathers and pigeons don't have much of it to begin with. They need to be clean but not overly so. The oils protect them from getting too wet, (and keep feathers from getting dry and brittle) which you'd never guess after they take a bath in pure, clean water.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What happened to the 20 Mule Team Borax bath that people used to post about?

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What's wrong with water?*

I only showed pigeons once in my life and two of my birds won their classes. They never bathed in anything but plain water. Clean is clean and water will do the job unless a bird got into grease or oil. In this case, it would be wise to use a mild detergent as petroleum products are definately not good for a bird. If I had to remove a feces stain or something, I might hand wash in mild detergent but to turn them loose in bath water with any ingredient seems risky as many will drink from the bath even though they have perfectly good clean water in their waterer.

Bill


----------

